# Female Betta



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, 
What kind of Female Betta is this? 
Sorry I'm not betta expert so this may seem like a stupid question


















I rarely see any female betta's around so I bought it right away.
I found her at Pet Habitat in Metrotown.
She was in a tank with many other fishes that was similar in size and colour. 
So it took me awhile to figure out that its a female betta!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

CT Female!
=) She looks like she's packed with eggs? check the bottom of her belly to see if a white dot's showing! If show, she's about ready to breed!


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

What really?! OMG i think there is a dot.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like a crown tail to me.

Lots of stores have female bettas nowadays. If you want more, check out Fraser Aquarium. They have a sale right now: 3 for $9.99 (3 different colors)


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I like female Betta's because they're not as aggressive and more community friendly


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

She is either really ready to breed or really over fed....


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I think she's ready to breed because there's a white dot showing underneath!
What should I do?


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Breed her!!! 

Not neccessary, but would be fun. CT females usually have more eggs than normal females. No clue why.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Please don't!
As you just got her! Please feed her good staple diet with some blood worms! Make her fat and healthy first, then breed her!

Almond leaves with me a good addition with water nutrients in the breeding tank! Cut in half styrofoam cup for them to build a bubble next and tape it to the side of the tank. The tank should be half water level! a little bit of hiding area, and no substrate would be best!
=) and then set the male in the tank, and the female in a breeding box for a day or two. If he shows interest, you'll see the female flaring with bars going verticle across her, and the male with flare constantly and build a large enough bubble nest to impress! If all goes well, let her out, and you got kids!

=) just the basics~


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with the group that says breed her. There are lots of people here to help you, if you need it.

It is also my experience that female bettas are very aggressive when competing for food. She could be over feed too.


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I kinda wanna breed her too! Cus i heard that its really cool watching them breed. 
Where should I get the male betta? and what kind?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Get another CT to breed as well!
Feed them well before you start breeding them, as they can deny food during spawning!

=) Good luck~


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

What do you mean by feed the well? 
I tried giving her food and she refuses it. Then how do I make sure that she's full?


----------

